# E-Scrap suppliers?



## Flakes (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey guys, I’m looking for a reliable supplier, I work a normal job so my business would be normal I buy you supply good deal? If not any hints as to where I can find a consistent amount of e scrap or processing materials? I saw this video where they had 150 KGs, who has that laying around and how much is it. I want some!

Also I hope I’m not breaking rules by asking for a direct seller, but I wanna make me some bricks ya,ll :mrgreen:


----------



## Flakes (Nov 21, 2017)

Sorry boot the multiple post...


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 21, 2017)

You need to study the forum to know what to do with what you are looking for.
As well as all the safety concerns and waste disposal.


----------



## kernels (Nov 21, 2017)

If you have money to buy large quantities of E-waste, you should probably just buy the Gold directly ? 

Processing 100kg batches of E-waste is essentially a full time job, one that probably pays less than McDonalds.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 22, 2017)

If it pays less than Mcfilth, then you're probably doing it wrong but yes Kernels thats a good point - certainly for those at the beginning of the journey.


----------



## Flakes (Nov 22, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> You need to study the forum to know what to do with what you are looking for.
> As well as all the safety concerns and waste disposal.


Thanks for the concern, I’m becoming well versed in chemical awareness, ive got contengency plans for accidents once I get chips, all I need is the chips. Of course I have access to a chemical waste dump. And will purchase a hazard can. I’m a perfectionist. “I just need chips”


----------



## Flakes (Nov 22, 2017)

anachronism said:


> If it pays less than Mcfilth, then you're probably doing it wrong but yes Kernels thats a good point - certainly for those at the beginning of the journey.


Totally agree, like most things a small scale the return may be barely noticeable but as time goes on I’d like to buy a lot of land and process like 300 kg ina week. Can you imagine... but I’m still wondering where I can get some chips... any suggestions?


----------



## anachronism (Nov 22, 2017)

You're asking the perennial question Flakes. 

Everyone on here wants the same thing, and most have quietly discovered ways to get their own supplies.


----------



## kernels (Nov 22, 2017)

anachronism said:


> If it pays less than Mcfilth, then you're probably doing it wrong but yes Kernels thats a good point - certainly for those at the beginning of the journey.



Hey Jon, yep, just meant that for hobbyists (like me), it only makes financial sense while I am not counting my hours at my regular hourly rate. I'm at about 4 ounces for the year and I'm pretty sure I would have more money than that if I had worked the same hours for minimum wage :lol: 

It is however a massively rewarding hobby, just can't see someone with a full-time job tackling 100kg batches as a beginner.


----------



## Manjelle (Jan 2, 2018)

My best and most productive place is the landfills. The guys at the scales have to do a visual inspection of everything coming in. You can talk to them and offer them a price per tower(I give 2$ per tower) sometimes they come thru pretty good. But take a ride to the active trash dumping area and talk to the dozer operators they are the real deal. My local landfill produces about 20 towers every week. And the smaller one in the next parish(county) will get me around 5 to 10 a week, I keep the cpu's, trim the fingers and sell the rest, I know there are a lot of pins on the motherboards but that's all I keep and I make plenty enough money for the scrap to keep right on buying. And the CPUs and fingers are essentially free. Hope this helps


----------

